# Kontiki 669 - 5 or 6 berths?



## Lis (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi,

We're mid way through buying a 2008 Kontiki 669 which has a single berth in the centre of the van, but the 2010 is advertised as having a double berth there.

I've contacted Swift to see if they can suggest what it would take for us to convert the single to the double and they say they can't comment and to ask a dealer, which I haven't yet. 

I just wondered though if anyone knows what the difference in the structure is and whether we could easily make the conversion ourselves. It's not as though it would be used that often but the single berth does seem like a wasted opportunity.

Lis


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Lis said:


> and they say they can't comment and to ask a dealer, which I haven't yet.


That's helpful :roll:

Perhaps they don't want to tread on the dealer's toes. Swift could say "easy job" and the dealer quote you £0000s

Mind you, now you're a member of MHF, questions about Swift have a habit of getting a somewhat better response than from the 'general public' :wink: You may be asked to communicate by PM (personal message), which you can't do because you're not a subscriber (yet) - £10 a year. Bargain!

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a Bessacarr 789 which is the same at the front as you describe. The conversion from a single bed to a double would mean you would need to change or modify all the front seating as they double bed version has runners on so they slide out.

The cost of this would be very high, you might be better of just getting a 2009/10 model with a double fitted if that is what you need.

You can use the smaller seat as a bed if you turn the passenger seat round to extend it, its not a proper full length bed but would do for someone small, we have used ours like that a few times.


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We had a Bessacarr 789 which is the same at the front as you describe. The conversion from a single bed to a double would mean you would need to change or modify all the front seating as they double bed version has runners on so they slide out.

The cost of this would be very high, you might be better of just getting a 2009/10 model with a double fitted if that is what you need.

You can use the smaller seat as a bed if you turn the passenger seat round to extend it, its not a proper full length bed but would do for someone small, we have used ours like that a few times.


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> We have a Bessacarr 789





RichardnGill said:


> We had a Bessacarr 789


Do you not have it any more, Richard?

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks gerald

A simple Typo 

We still have it, its only 7 months old and we still love it


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> We still have it, its only 7 months old and we still love it


Oh, good! I thought it was strange :roll:

Glad you're still happy with it.

Sorry - off topic 

Gerald


----------



## Lis (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Richard,

We won't be using it enough to spend out on a conversion but the idea of turning the front passenger seat around is a good one.

Pleased to hear you're still enjoying your 789. Know that this is the wrong time of year to buy one but can hardly wait to get the 669.

Have often wondered (well, 'often' might be over doing it!) what the difference is between a Bessacarr and a Kontiki and why Swift make both. Any ideas?

Fiftysomething (and should know better!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift & Bessacarr*

Hi

The two brands you mention are both manufactured by the Swift Group.

The Besscarr is effectively white outside, whilst the Kontiki is silver. Interior colours are different and the Bessacarr also has a different style of cabinet door.

Spec wise, the two are the same, same heater, oven and so on.

Russell


----------



## Lis (Jun 30, 2005)

But none of these things is a 'deal breaker' surely? 

The things that are important to me are the number of berths, the layout, the engine size etc etc. Not the colour outside or even inside (unless its hideous and Kontiki and Bessacarr a both fairly innocuous aren't they?). There's not even a difference in price.

Still a mystery to me!

Lis


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It's like Russell said not much in it, basically the outside is a different colour and inside the trim is a different colour/pattern with the Bessy having wood cabinets in the front lounge.

We were not bothered which one we got as we preferred bits on each, we just went for the best deal we could get.

Hope you enjoy your Kon Tikki 669


Richard...


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

If you have the 5 berth which has the over cab bed then converted the front seats to a double you would not be able to get out of the over cab bed without stepping on to whoever is bellow.

I doubt if the 669 would be comfortable to use with 6 and bear in mind there are only 4 belted seats.

Tim


----------

